# Hounds of Hell



## Heck (Nov 24, 2007)

I think it's cool.  what say you?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks cool........


----------



## Jbs (Nov 24, 2007)

i think you might have done some post processing....


 looks good


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 24, 2007)

very cool !!!


----------



## Ajay (Nov 24, 2007)

Yikes!  Cue the nightmares for me!  

Cool effect!


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like an CD cover. Nice PP


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, that rocks!

:thumbup:


----------

